# Anthony Bourdain dead at 61



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2018)

Sad day. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/06/08/us/anthony-bourdain-obit/index.html


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 8, 2018)

That came out of nowhere. RIP


----------



## Xenif (Jun 8, 2018)

Wow, more sad news, still getting over death of Kate Spade. RIP.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 8, 2018)

Not good news....RIP


----------



## Lars (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

That sucks...


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 8, 2018)

Something is very, very wrong when we lose exceptional people like this


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2018)

NOT A GOOD DAY! Rest in peace, brother, the world will not be the same with out you!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 8, 2018)

Saw the headline a little while ago and figured hard living had caught up with him. Definitely sad to see it was another suicide. Glad he was able to live such a good life the last few years.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 8, 2018)

He was found by his good friend Chef Eric Ripert, I cant even imagine


----------



## pete84 (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh no. Such sad news


----------



## CB1968 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sad day!!


----------



## harlock0083 (Jun 8, 2018)

:'( Sad day indeed.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jun 8, 2018)

Heartbreaking


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2018)

Bourdain, who was in France working on an upcoming episode of his show, was found unresponsive (hanging) in his hotel room Friday morning by his friend Eric Ripert, according to the network.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 8, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> He was found by his good friend Chef Eric Ripert, I cant even imagine



This is beyond horrible. That must have been very rough on Eric Ripert.

RIP Anthony Bourdain. We will miss your humor and imagination.


----------



## chipzaroy (Jun 8, 2018)

Devastating news...just devastating.


----------



## Bodine (Jun 8, 2018)

I liked that dude, rip sir.


----------



## Kippington (Jun 8, 2018)

At least we can say that he ate well. RIP big fella.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2018)

I must say Tony (and his show), Top Chef & Daniel Boulud were responsible for rekindling my love for my profession. Always been a big fan...... REALLY struggling with this........ sad day!


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2018)

Poor Eric....... He usually travels to France with Tony, to help with the show, see family & friends, and spend a couple of days at a Buddhist temple (yup he's a Buddhist). Imagine finding your best friend hanging.......... God Bless us all!


----------



## Lars (Jun 8, 2018)

cheflarge said:


> Imagine finding your best friend hanging..........





No reports of that? Just that he was found unresponsive in the morning?

Lars


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2018)

CNN confirmed the death, saying that Bourdain was found unresponsive Friday morning by friend and chef Eric Ripert near the French city of Strasbourg. It called his death a suicide. Police sources told French news agency AFP that the cause of death was hanging.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2018)

"Anthony was a dear friend," Ripert said in a statement to CBS News. "He was an exceptional human being, so inspiring and generous. One of the great storytellers of our time who connected with so many. I wish him peace. My love and prayers are with his family, friends and loved ones." 



cheflarge said:


> Poor Eric....... He usually travels to France with Tony, to help with the show, see family & friends, and spend a couple of days at a Buddhist temple (yup he's a Buddhist). Imagine finding your best friend hanging.......... God Bless us all!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 8, 2018)

CNN is currently airing the 11th season of "Parts Unknown," and Bourdain was in France shooting an episode for the 12th season. CNN said it has not made a decision yet on whether it will proceed with the current season

Bourdain was twice divorced and has a daughter from his second marriage.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2018)

Erics remarks not surprising, due to his beliefs in the Buddhist way of life. 

DAMN THE DEMONS!!!


----------



## Interapid101 (Jun 8, 2018)

Never realized how much I look forward to Bourdain's new shows until today. He was an entertainment innovator and one of the great food writers. I'll miss him very much.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

The toxicology report should be interesting.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 8, 2018)

From a blast email:













Along with millions of other people  those who knew Anthony personally and those who rightfully felt like they knew him after joining him on televised journeys around the world  we were shocked and saddened to learn of his passing. We were fortunate to count him as a friend, supporter, and inspiration over the past 13 years, and he will be profoundly missed by the DC Central Kitchen family.
Anthony joined our family in 2005, when our dear friend and long-time champion José Andrés recruited him to co-host our fledgling fundraiser, the Capital Food Fight. The two of them created an on-stage supernova of culinary talent, boundless energy, and playful yet incisive commentary that enraptured fans while generously creating ample space for DC Central Kitchen to ride their coattails.
That would have been more than enough to earn our lasting gratitude, but Anthony went even further. When filming for his previous show, _No Reservations_, he had his choice of any locale in the world, and any eatery in any city would have done most anything for him to come by with a camera and his cutting sense of humor. With all those glamorous options at his disposal, he chose to come to DC Central Kitchen, interview our founder and culinary graduates, and showcase the transformational, redemptive power of food in our humble basement headquarters. Again, that would have been more than enough  but just weeks ago, we learned there was more to that story.
Years later, when that same episode featuring DC Central Kitchen was in re-runs, it played on a small television screen in a nearby hospital where a lady named Cora was receiving chemotherapy. Anthonys effortless exchanges with Bo, a graduate of our culinary program who had landed a full-time job with us struck a chord with Cora  who saw in Bo some of the same struggles, hopes, and promise that she shared. Though she would beat the cancer, her battle was a costly one and she soon found herself in a DC homeless shelter. From there, she remembered that _No Reservations_ episode and sought out DC Central Kitchen. She enrolled in our Culinary Job Training program, graduated, and now earns a living wage as a DC Central Kitchen employee preparing nutritious meals that her granddaughter receives at a DC Public School. Cora shared her story when testifying before the DC Council  and we decided we simply _had_ to tell Anthony about the life-changing  and perhaps life-saving  power of his re-run.
We never got the chance. Few people had busier schedules than he did as CNNs primetime star, and we thought wed catch him later this year as preparations for Capital Food Fight came together.
If you or someone you know is contemplating suicide, please dont wait. Reach out to the Suicide Prevention Lifeline at suicidepreventionlifeline.org or 1-800-273-8255. At DC Central Kitchen, we know that every life matters and everyone has value. We will miss our friend Tony, and hope the shock and pain that so many are feeling in this moment can help save others.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 8, 2018)

what a sad day, Kitchen Confidentials was my first book in the culinary world, and Bourdain was my favorite to watch


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 8, 2018)

And he had good taste in whisky too. Balvenie is one of my favs. 

So many talented individuals ending their lives prematurely. Chris Cornell is one that stands out in my mind. Similar MO. On the surface they seem completely OK even to close family and friends. As LoL says the toxicology report will be revealing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the leading causes of death in the US and on the rise in last couple decades. Enjoyed his shows.


----------



## FunkyLuxury (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the few people I considered a hero of mine. Taught me so much about food, writing and life. I would often day-dream up schemes to convince him to have a meal with me one day. Bought a BBQ for our head office and had a feast with my staff in his honour this afternoon. 

Out of the darkness and into the blackness you extraordinary man...


----------



## brianh (Jun 8, 2018)

I met him briefly at a book signing years back. Really broke up over this. 

Why couldnt you take Guy Fieri instead?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

Whoa now, lets leave Fieri outta it.


----------



## KCMande (Jun 8, 2018)

I work and live just outside of Provincetown, there are quite a few people out here that remember him from back in the 70's and his frequent visits to the area.
I woke up to a call this morning from a friend asking if I had heard, it's been a sad day out here. 
My boss knew him well, I unfortunately never got the opportunity to meet him. I was coming up in the business right around the time of the release of "Kitchen Confidential". A lot of who I am now professionally is because of what that book meant to me in the early 2000's. I always think about striving as a young grill cook to be like the guys in the book, grabbing pans out of the oven bare handed, not fazed by the heat of a grill or convection oven and the way he wrote about his admiration of that. 

I am sadden by his passing, even more so that it was by his own hands. 

I had "Fun house" by the "Stooges" and the "Ramones" on repeat today in his honor. 

You will be missed Tony, I hope you are finally at piece with whatever demons you were dealing with


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> The toxicology report should be interesting.





Corradobrit1 said:


> As LoL says the toxicology report will be revealing.



What do you suppose it will reveal?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 9, 2018)

This was outside Les Halles earlier this afternoon, later in the evening the place got covered with notes, and the news crews came outI was in the neighborhood seeing my dentist. Back in the mid-late-90s I worked across the street from Les Halles, it was a frequent hangout for drinks and food. His pomme frites were awesome, cote de boeuf massiveloved that place back in the day.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 9, 2018)

This just sucks.. grew up in mass and had multiple vacations out in n. truro he probably cooked for us at some point. My bud who is now retired 35yrs being sous/cdc said the kitchen confidential book was the one to read when it came out cause it laid it out as it was in reality. Remember that well cause we were in his kitchen and handed me a new Vic/forsch as a present... and in complete chef style cause it was both our birthdays ... food and debotchery followed

rip


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

this will prolly be me in 30 years, went out partying!!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> What do you suppose it will reveal?



Whether or not he was high as kite when he ended it. Also, seeing that he committed suicide in a small town in France makes me think that this couldve been very premeditated. It likely could be a place where he felt comfortable and choose that environment as a final parting with this life.


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

i dont buy that it was suicide


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> i dont buy that it was suicide



I dont think highly of bourdain, but I dont know why someone would want him dead. Besides his first wife that he left in the rear view the minute his entertainment career took off.


----------



## skewed (Jun 9, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Wow, more sad news, still getting over death of Kate Spade. RIP.



I was just catching up with the current season of Arrested Development and caught a quick Kate Spade reference (David Spade knock off jacket)... saddening.

I really will miss Tony. In a few years, I will go through and watch more of his shows.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> i dont buy that it was suicide



bourdain conspiracy time?


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

no i mean i think he just partied too hard and was an accidental


----------



## CB1968 (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> no i mean i think he just partied too hard and was an accidental



Panda, how do you accidentally hang yourself mate?


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

drugs, and then who ever found him freaked out and staged it.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 9, 2018)

CB1968 said:


> Panda, how do you accidentally hang yourself mate?


I have no knowledge of Anthony's circumstances, but accidental deaths, specifically from hangings by men, are VERY common and are often reported as suicide to spare embarrassment to the family.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm no forensic pathologist or coroner but I think its pretty easy to tell if someone dies from hanging vs being hung up post mortem to hide the true cause of death.

And yes, it is possible to accidentally hang yourself. Google Michael Hutchence, lead singer of INXS......


----------



## brianh (Jun 9, 2018)

His girlfriend was seen a day or two before being very friendly with a 28 year old dude. I hear theyre roasting her on Twitter.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Whether or not he was high as kite when he ended it. Also, seeing that he committed suicide in a small town in France makes me think that this couldve been very premeditated. It likely could be a place where he felt comfortable and choose that environment as a final parting with this life.



Let me rephrase. What does being high have to do with hanging one's self? It's not like he hung himself because he was high.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Let me rephrase. What does being high have to do with hanging one's self? It's not like he hung himself because he was high.



People do things they otherwise wouldnt do all the time when under the influence. Including suicide.


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 9, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Whether or not he was high as kite when he ended it. Also, seeing that he committed suicide in a small town in France makes me think that this couldve been very premeditated. It likely could be a place where he felt comfortable and choose that environment as a final parting with this life.



Checking out while on top of the game was the first thing I thought of, but I doubt that's it. This happened during production of his TV show, leaving a lot of people who depended on him stranded. And his 11 year old daughter? You don't do that to your kid as part of a graceful check-out. That's a tough age for a kid to have to deal with something like this. 

It sounds to me like whatever demons he was battling just got to him harder than usual this time. Alcohol or drugs may be an enabling factor, but it's usually deep depression that's the underlying cause. His hyper-independent personality type is exactly the kind that would avoid seeking outside help for it.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 9, 2018)

Hmmm....if Spade and Bourdain were collaborating on a secret knife roll project, and Mugatu and Fieri found out about it....
Call me crazy, but....


----------



## daveb (Jun 9, 2018)

Yr twisted.

I like it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 10, 2018)

labor of love said:


> People do things they otherwise wouldnt do all the time when under the influence. Including suicide.




Or he killed himself for the same reason that he took those drugs in the first place. So he could escape from himself. The drugs were a temporary escape, the other choice was permanent.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 10, 2018)

Or he killed him self because he was tired of the bull****. Like some of the bull**** in this thread. Who knows why he killed himself? I sure dont. I see a lot of people trying to put themselves in his shoes and act like they know what he was thinking, or why he did what he did based on his public persona. You dont and cant. Thats where we all fall flat and eff things up. Pretending we know what everyone around us is thinking based on our personal ego based experience. 

That applies to a very small extent. 

The knowing that we need certain things and will do certain things to get certain things. 

But the further away we get from basic survival needs, the more complex and intricate this whole thing gets...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 10, 2018)

When was the last time you read about
a either a TV personality or a 
chef who suicided himself at work?

Its a very, very odd thing to do for.
The only people that do this kind of thing
with any frequency are rock stars.

You don't need to speculate about
motives to observe/appreciate that, IMHO.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 10, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Or he killed him self because he was tired of the bull****. Like some of the bull**** in this thread. Who knows why he killed himself? I sure dont. I see a lot of people trying to put themselves in his shoes and act like they know what he was thinking, or why he did what he did based on his public persona. You dont and cant. Thats where we all fall flat and eff things up. Pretending we know what everyone around us is thinking based on our personal ego based experience.
> 
> That applies to a very small extent.
> 
> ...



Just about the most sensible post in this thread yet. 

For the rest of you speculating on the circumstances, the man is dead. Show some respect.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jun 10, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Or he killed him self because he was tired of the bull****. Like some of the bull**** in this thread. Who knows why he killed himself? I sure dont. I see a lot of people trying to put themselves in his shoes and act like they know what he was thinking, or why he did what he did based on his public persona. You dont and cant. Thats where we all fall flat and eff things up. Pretending we know what everyone around us is thinking based on our personal ego based experience.
> 
> That applies to a very small extent.
> 
> ...


+100


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 10, 2018)

JOSH........ GREAT POST!!! Speak the truth, brother!


----------



## brianh (Jun 10, 2018)

Its natural and totally normal for people to talk about why we think things have happened.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 10, 2018)

Lets look at the positive side, at least dying young is great for selling your books and stuff so there's that. Plus you get to be remembered while you're still relevant instead of fading away into obscurity. This might have literally been the best choice in his opinion for someone so internally disturbed and never happy or at peace with themselves. Also love how overnight those who've been saying "Bourdain couldn't cook so he wrote instead" or "Bourdain is an overrated one-trick pony, not even a real Chef" are all pouring their hearts out going "he brought gastronomy to ordinary folks and knew how to keep it real"...funny how dying changes people's views so quick.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 10, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Also love how overnight those who've been saying "Bourdain couldn't cook so he wrote instead" or "Bourdain is an overrated one-trick pony, not even a real Chef" are all pouring their hearts out going "he brought gastronomy to ordinary folks and knew how to keep it real"...funny how dying changes people's views so quick.


Agree 100% -- went from Sellout! Sellout! to "he was an inspiration, helped give me purpose, brought the outside world into our pro kitchens" etc. I never could understand the negativeness in the past over him -- almost everyone I have met who cooks hopes there is a way out of it later in life where they can make a nice living and not have to work 75 hour weeks. Yet when he did just that, he was roasted for being a poor cook and selling out. I am a bit sad it took his death for so many to reveal how they really felt, vs bellowing some macho BS they were mainly repeating because they heard someone else say it. That all being said, I am in no way, shape or form a professional cook, and I know many in the profession think different then I do.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 10, 2018)

If you need a person of celebrity statue to somehow personify your line of work in order to give you a deeper sense of gratification....well Id say theres better people out there to do it. People that actually push culinary forward. Or people that maintain its proud history. AB was an entertainer, if you can appreciate him for what he is then kudos.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP Tony. Me and my kids will miss you greatly, all the evenings we spent watching the uncle that eats (No Reservations). I can still watch reruns...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 11, 2018)

The reruns now viewed post hominid are quite poignant.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 11, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The reruns now viewed post hominid are quite poignant.



Exactly what I felt as I watched some of the oldies over the weekend.


----------



## Interapid101 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The reruns now viewed post hominid are quite poignant.



+2

FWIW, I think Bourdain was more than just an entertainer. He did, to a certain extent, influence cuisine. No celebrity chef was an ambassador of cuisine in quite the same way.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 11, 2018)

His thing was that he was an ambassador for regular, poor, working class, regional, seasonal food. The old school stuff that keeps people in remote far away places from starving. As in, he celebrated the small things more than he did 3 Michelin Stars and famous last names.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2018)

In the beginning - after reading KC - I found him a bit too rough around the edges and expected him to be an arrogant sob. That clearly changed over time. It was strange to read about his last days. I had spent a few days in the Alsace last summer and ate at the place he stayed at with ER probably sitting at the same table, waiting for him to come down for breakfast... 

Stefan


----------

